# Freud FT1700VCEK



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Anyone seen this router? I noticed this: "Industry-first Debris Guard Technology provides better protection from dust and debris" and wondered what if anything looked different about how this router is made. 

The couple of local stores did not seem to have them.... I'm guess this is a new model??

Ed


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Bump.

Is anyone using this router? I'm intrigued by the idea of above the table adjustments and bit changes with no lift.

Michael


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Well, to add to my own post... 
I've been researching Freud routers and am also considering the ft2200. It seems like they have come out with a new full-size router with above the table adjustments and bit changes. It doesn't appear on their website yet and doesn't seem to be in stores either.

http://www.freudtools.com/whats_new/rls37.htm
http://fwpubs.sparklist.com/read/messages?id=182831


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Michael,

The FT1700VCEK and the FT2200E are the two routers we currently offer and the FT3000 will be out in the next couple of months. Here's a detailed review of the FT1700 by Scott Spencer who is a member of many woodworking forums:
http://www.epinions.com/content_228357738116


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Charles, much appreciated.

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael

"I'm intrigued by the idea of above the table adjustments and bit changes with no lift."

FT1700 looks like a good little route but it's a bit low on HP for a router table.
Looks like the cons in the review have some real draw backs if you don't use it for a router table.

But you will still need a router table to let you get to the router collet so you can make a bit change from the top.(with a bent type wrench/offset)
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/ have a close sale on a router table that will let you do that quick and easy,it's going for 99.oo bucks at a list of 278.oo bucks ,it's great table and the Freud router should work just fine with it.
(Industrio Phenolic Routertop with Insert)

Marc has a video you should send off for, it will show you how to use the table.
Marc Sommerfeld's Made Easy Video Collection
Special: Router Tables Made Easy DVD

I have been trying to make up my mind to get one at the great price, I don't need one more right now but I'm going to make a new table down the road and would like to do the same ,make a bit change from the top of the table without removing the fence to pop out the router on the base plate.

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Bj. Looks like a great table at an amazing price.

I've actually been doing things somewhat backwards. I have limited space (corner of the basement) so small/portable is good. I started with a Freud portable router table and fence. Then I scored a Hitachi 2 1/4hp single speed router kit on one of those amazon amazing deals. I'm going to keep the Hitachi for handheld work and find a dedicated router for the table. I'm not going to do a lot of heavy lifting so 2 1/4hp should be fine but I've also been looking at Freud's 3 1/4hp offerings. I've been told that Lowe's is closing out the ft2200. I can't verify yet but I'm going to go check it out.

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Michael

Well I talked myself into one also, hahahahahaha 
I didn't want to mis the great price...

Just a note** "I have limited space"
I made a router setup for a mate that had the same (limited space in the basement work shop) I set it up like the old time iron table, that dropped out of a box on the wall,it took up about 8" of the wall and about 28" x 30" box with the fence.
I don't have snapshots but it was a easy one to make just the router table top and two drop & lock legs.
He used the OakPark base plate and puts the router under the work bench with the base plate when he is not using it.
----------------------------

Thank You for ordering from Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood. 
Your order has been received for processing.

SommerfeldTools.com Order Received


(QTY: 1) CAT: Sommerfeld's Catalog ($0.00) $0.00
(QTY: 1) 999.501.09: CLOSE OUT SPECIAL - Industrio Phenolic Routertop WITH insert ($99.00) $99.00
(QTY: 1) GLAS/RTBRN: Rubber Glass Panel Retainers, 25' roll ($14.99) $14.99
(QTY: 2) 991.001.00: Bent Wrench for Porter•Cable ($14.95) $29.90
(QTY: 1) 999.501.04: Zero Clearance Inserts (3) ($19.95) $19.95
(QTY: 1) VIDFREE.003: FREE: Router Tables Made Easy (VHS) ($0.00) $0.00
Shipping: $29.94
Total: $193.78

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

What guy can resist a bargain when it comes to power tools  

Well to that end I did go to Lowe's to see if they are closing out the Freud 2200. Turns out they are all gone. They are on "manufacturer buyback" which means they were all sent back to Freud. I guess the new FT3000 will be out soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael
Yep ,that's why I jumped on the deal for the table... 
I have been at the store and said that's a great deal I think I will get one, make a turn to go back and when I got to the spot, DAM all gone...when the well is dry it's dry.

Michael
I guess it's time to make the RWS forum pay off for you ..
Send Charles M. a P.M./email and see if he can get you one.
see his post on the web page.

Good Luck

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael

You may want to check this one out  at 119.oo bucks
But don't drag your feet this one ,will not be for sale for long.
It sounds like it may have the new power switch replace. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...6848963?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Routers___c362.aspx


Bj


----------

